# [6] - Celtics @ Cavs - 11/11



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*The Road to Oden.*​
Starting the season 1-4 is never nice, but when you have players like Powe, Ratliff, Tony Allen and Brian Scalabrine, you know you've got nothing to worry about. It's only a matter of time before the Celtics start going into playoff mode basketball and play defense like no other team in the league.

Or not.

The Boston Celtics take on the Cleveland Cavaliers (3-2) in a game which could really surprise a whole fanbase. The Cavs may actually win a game vs a team that was not a playoff team last year!

The Cavaliers have a lot of support on their side with Drew Gooden looking like a beast so far this season with an average of 17-12. LeBron is doing his thing with a close triple double average (26-8-7). Marshall has once again proven to be quite a usefull back up for them this season, averaging 11-4 so far.

The Celtics on the other hand are still looking for a third consistant guy. Pierce and Wally have been giving them 28-12-5 and 24-5-3, respectively, while the people that we had high hopes for have really not stepped up. Kendrick Perkins and Delonte West are both in a major slump right now.

It'll be a big game for the Celtics, if they lose, they'll be tied for the worst record in the league with the Suns, if they win, well, they'll be one game ahead of them.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

this is gonna be an awful game...i dont think we learn anything from the 5 games we've played so far...yes i know it's still early in the season but things arent working well for the C's as of now..so its gonna be a tough one.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

wallys hurt...what a surprise


lets hope gerald gets some burn and shows us that hes for real


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

The Cavs look horrible right now. 

10-0 run to start the game for the Celts. 

Great up fake by Gomes there..got Gooden to go right over his back.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Celts up 10 on Cleveland? 

I think we're looking at a playoff team here kids.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

23-6

Wow.

Cavs couldn't hit crap right now if they fell into the Nets forum.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Yikes


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

The funny thing is the Celts will probably wind up losing by 10+.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

LX said:


> The funny thing is the Celts will probably wind up losing by 10+.




coming from the person who said he is ready to block me because im too negative...................


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celts are up 48-34 at the half, despite Pierce not scoring once.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I just came home, Celtics down by one, after being up by 25. LOOOOL. ODEN!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

this team ****ING SUCKS!!!! hows that for optimism guys...im out...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> this team ****ING SUCKS!!!! hows that for optimism guys...im out...


Down by five, hell yeah!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

:rofl:

Pierce made the foul shot he was supposed to miss.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Pierce made the foul shot he was supposed to miss.


It would be much easier if he shot it like that all the time...

This team sucks.

BTW, is it just me or did Rivers use every single player in the last minute?

I've seen Kandi, Rondo, Pierce, West, Perkins, Telfair, Allen, Green, Veal.

That's awesome.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

God, that was close.

*Cavs to WIN (-9.5)*

<table> <tbody><tr> <td class="thead" colspan="6"> Top bets on this Outcome </td> </tr><tr> <td class="thead"> Bet placed by </td> <td class="thead"> Amount staked </td> <td class="thead" colspan="2"> Odds </td> <td class="thead"> Amount won </td> </tr><tr> <td class="alt1">aquaitious</td> <td class="alt1">63506212</td> <td class="alt1">1/1</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="right">0</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow what a game. Yes these Celtics really do suck, but think about it...they held their own without two of their best offensive players (Jefferson and Wally), Pierce having a pretty bad game, and one of their better defensive player who would have made a big difference tonight stopping LeBron's drives to the basket (Ratliff). Again, they should have won this game but there are lots of positives to be taken from this and the last game as the Celtics have stayed with two of the better teams in the NBA right now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Was Gomes in on that play in which Pierce made the foul shot? I saw Olowokandi, Perkins, and Green, but Gomes is definitely our best put-back rebounder. I don't see why he was benched. Rivers might have had him in there, but he should have been on the block instead of Olowokandi, giving the Celtics a greater opportunity to score on the miss.

It's irrelevant, though. Pierce missed.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I can't stand how much traveling LeBron gets away with. He's like the new Iverson. Him and Wade really make me sick sometimes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> God, that was close.
> 
> *Cavs to WIN (-9.5)*
> 
> <table> <tbody><tr> <td class="thead" colspan="6"> Top bets on this Outcome </td> </tr><tr> <td class="thead"> Bet placed by </td> <td class="thead"> Amount staked </td> <td class="thead" colspan="2"> Odds </td> <td class="thead"> Amount won </td> </tr><tr> <td class="alt1">aquaitious</td> <td class="alt1">63506212</td> <td class="alt1">1/1</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="right">0</td> </tr> </tbody></table>



lawl.

I keep on guessing wrong. I have not yet won this season. That's awesome, if I were you I'd bet against me every time in real life. Heck, I may even go and bet against me in real life. 

Of course, 63 million dollars would really help with that.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

People keep saying it's all about talent and the coach does not matter...you keep blowing leads like this - it's coaching. There were too many close games lost last season as well.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Causeway said:


> People keep saying it's all about talent and the coach does not matter...you keep blowing leads like this - it's coaching. There were too many close games lost last season as well.


I dont know about that one. 

Pierce takes too many boneheaded shots. 

Like...down 3....stepping inside the arc to shoot a 20 foot jumper? Why would you do that? Take it to the hole, or step back and shoot a 3. 

That and the 3 he took with Hughes pretty much in his jersey. He needs to settle down and just stop hucking it up.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> People keep saying it's all about talent and the coach does not matter...you keep blowing leads like this - it's coaching. There were too many close games lost last season as well.



coaching is a part of it...but doc isnt the one leaving jones wide open for 3 everytime down the court...this one is on the players


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

any word if wally will be back next week or how bad his back is?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

It should not have been as close as 3. And yes - a coach can call time out and say "do not leave Jones open for 3's you ****ers".


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

if the players cant figure it out for themselves that they shouldnt leave jones open for 3 then they dont deserve to be in the nba


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Blech, horrible loss by a horrible team with a HORRIBLE COACH!! Come on Danny, fire Doc!!!! I say we bring in Stan Van Gundy.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

BostonBasketball said:


> Wow what a game. Yes these Celtics really do suck, but think about it...they held their own without two of their best offensive players (Jefferson and Wally), Pierce having a pretty bad game, and one of their better defensive player who would have made a big difference tonight stopping LeBron's drives to the basket (Ratliff). Again, they should have won this game but there are lots of positives to be taken from this and the last game as the Celtics have stayed with two of the better teams in the NBA right now.


That and the Cavs playing like absolute **** in the first half.


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

I watched parts of this game, and I just am disgusted at how they lost this game. They led the Cavs by over 20 points at times, and they drop the ball.

Danny, please draft a 3 or 4 year college player. kthxbye.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

BostonBasketball said:


> Wow what a game. Yes these Celtics really do suck, but think about it...they held their own *without two of their best offensive players (Jefferson and Wally)*, Pierce having a pretty bad game, and one of their better defensive player who would have made a big difference tonight stopping LeBron's drives to the basket (Ratliff). Again, they should have won this game but there are lots of positives to be taken from this and the last game as the Celtics have stayed with two of the better teams in the NBA right now.


I think that sumarizes a significant portion of the problem.


----------



## ~Styles~ (May 1, 2006)

The Celtics suck, horribly...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Coaching cost us at least that game and the Utah game. You do not go into the 4th up that much and lose.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if the players cant figure it out for themselves that they shouldnt leave jones open for 3 then they dont deserve to be in the nba


I see. So why have a coach at all? I mean these are NBA players - just let them figure it out for themselves. 

I know this is not exactly what you are saying. However even them best of players and teams get off track. The Heat chacge coaches and win a banner. Is this because they just figured it out? Probably not. Coaches get paid many millions for a reason - even with the fact that they are coaching NBA players. We are not a championship team - but losing a game like this is not acceptable. And the blame should fall on Doc.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Yes it should fall on Doc.
He didn't make any subs at all until like 3 mins to go in the fourth. Then when he does he puts scabs in there. Ridiculous coaching effort by Mr. Rivers tonight. :curse:


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Causeway said:


> I see. So why have a coach at all? I mean these are NBA players - just let them figure it out for themselves.
> 
> I know this is not exactly what you are saying. However even them best of players and teams get off track. The Heat chacge coaches and win a banner. Is this because they just figured it out? Probably not. Coaches get paid many millions for a reason - even with the fact that they are coaching NBA players. We are not a championship team - but losing a game like this is not acceptable. And the blame should fall on Doc.


AMEN! The C's built a big lead by running, slashing, working the ball into the paint, etc. Mid way through the third quarter the completely abandoned that style of play and even the Cav's announcers commented on how they (the C's) were trying to slow down the pace of the game and use the clock. They tried to run half court sets and then isolate Pierce. Pierce got hot for a second then the Cavs called a time out and adjusted. After the time out Pierce didn't get another open shot and nobody else on the C's would do anything other than dribble around then throw it back to Pierce. Cleveland went on a big run and Doc called time-out, but didn't make any adjustment and Cleveland kept building momentum. Doc just plain got out coached and cost them the game. Going away from what got them the big lead may or may not have been a planned change, but if not then Doc should have gotten them back on track. If it was a planned change when Cleveland adjusted (good coaching move!!!) and began making their run, when the C's called their time-out Doc should have countered the Cavs move by going back to what was working before. Instead he kept the flawed game plan and began shuffling the lineups which just made things worse. Pitiful example of coaching unless you are really trying to tank it and I'm starting to wonder at this point.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Well for 3 quarters we looked like the playoff-caliber team i've been saying we are. And then we blow it all to **** in the 4th. That was probably the most poorly coached 4th quarter i've ever seen in my life. **** you Doc.


----------

